# Magnetic Frag Rack



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

hi guys
i am looking for these magnetic frag racks to aquascape the back glass of my tank...does anyone know where can i get these...


----------



## littletnklvr (Nov 1, 2010)

That's really cool now you have me looking for one!


----------



## littletnklvr (Nov 1, 2010)

Ok that was to easy next time give me a bigger challenge! Lol! http://www.thealternativereef.com/ar/Default.html


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

littletnklvr said:


> Ok that was to easy next time give me a bigger challenge! Lol! http://www.thealternativereef.com/ar/Default.html


Lol where do u think I got the picture from but unfortunately these guys don't sell retail...Still looking...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## littletnklvr (Nov 1, 2010)

https://fragtasticreef.com/magnetic-frag-rock-ceramic/ How about this!


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

I buy them direct from them at MACNA every year. Canada Corals has carried them or a style very similar.

They are expensive, but I really like these frag racks. They also make great hiding ledges for fish.


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

@ littletnklvr Thanks
@ Crayon thanks yeah CC used to carry them long ago I have been asking Rob to order them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sooley19 (Jan 7, 2009)

I am out of the hobby for a few years.. I have one that I won't be needing and can sell.. let me know


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yellowtang (May 26, 2015)

*Magnetic frag rack*

Check with Red at the coral reef shop, I bought two tunze magnetic frag rack holders, dual magnets and they look great!!!


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Yellowtang said:


> Check with Red at the coral reef shop, I bought two tunze magnetic frag rack holders, dual magnets and they look great!!!


Thanksninsure will

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sooley19 (Jan 7, 2009)

Rookie2013 said:


> hi guys
> 
> i am looking for these magnetic frag racks to aquascape the back glass of my tank...does anyone know where can i get these...


I have one for sale

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

sooley19 said:


> I have one for sale
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can u pm me the pic and price

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

